# Murray county



## hunter eric (Dec 19, 2015)

Not posting hunter because I haven't received permission yet but.....big buck down in Murray county 12/18


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 19, 2015)

He works with me.  Good kid. He called me right after he shot it. Boy was he excited.  He's the luckiest person I've ever met though!


----------



## jlt4800 (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow!!
Congrats to him!
Very nice


----------

